# How Do You Like Living Aboard In Florida?



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

This is for you Florida folks. I live in L.A. and will be done working in a few years. I've been looking for cheaper places to retire which are also near the water so Florida naturally came to mind what with no state income tax. I understand the humidity since I grew up in Ohio, but I'm wondering about any other pros or cons you all could bring up. I see myself spending part of the year island hopping in the Bahamas or farther south and otherwise living aboard on the mainland so the eastern side is preferable to the Gulf side. I lived aboard my Cat 36 for a few years a while ago, so I know about that. Lastly, do you NEED A/C for the boat and what's up with all the bugs I keep hearing about? Thanks for any info,

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Definitely AC!!! July and August are BRUTAL!!! We're on the gulf coast and it seems as though the yellow flies have been the biggest pests this summer! Sounds like you have a plan! Good luck to you!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

A/c is a HUGE plus. We use house window units. We also use foam insulation board to build a box that directs the cold air in. 37FT. in front of me keeps his boat very cool with one unit. On my 46FT. cat I use 2 units to keep the whole boat cool. About $110.00 per unit for a comfy boat.

The humidity is quite different than Ohio, and it last longer too, and this is Jax Florida. I lived in St. Louis for years, and thereis a huge difference in the weather.....*i2f*


----------



## huguley3 (May 7, 2007)

AC for sure if you can power it. Starting about June or so its pretty tough to get any sleep without it. We are on a 30 foot boat and have a 5500 btu window unit and it has a tough time during the day keeping it cool.

I don't think the bugs are as bad as everyone says. The mosquitoes and flies in North Dakota were way worse than here. The chiggers are kind of annoying if theres no breeze to keep them away.

The only downside to Florida I have found is that it is quite a bit harder to find work locally. The meat in Florida is quite bad too for some reason. Getting a good steak takes some effort.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

MEAT? Some good marinade for several days will take the shoe leather, and turn it into something recognizable & delicious.........*i2f*


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Bugs? Wait till you hear about "love bug season", the highway rest stops literally have drive-up hoses so folks can clean their windshields, you can't get from one station to the next and still see through the paste.

Other than that...this could be a good time to buy. Florida is mainly well oversold and overpopulated, i.e. there are something like 55,000 boats competing for 35,000 docks and slips on the old Coast (Dade/Broward) and many spot on the quieter West Coast have traffic just as bad as Seattle's famous I5.

Just remember, there was no "boom" in Florida or Texas until after cheap AC had been on the market. That might suggest something. And the lightning season might put a crimp in your sailing. July-September, you can expect deadly storms every afternoon, near enough.

On the other hand, February can look real nice to folks who don't mind wearing long sleeves.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I can see where the aspect of no income tax would appeal to you, but for those living on a boat where they may actually use a marina periodically (or not), Florida probably has one of the highest costs of slippage in the country... maybe short of NYC. 

My slip in Florida is going to run me about 700 dollars/month. That is paid upfront for the year, incidentally. You can go month-month, but you will pay more. This is on the west coast. On the easet coast, close to Ft Lauderdale and other areas, you might actually double this... asssuming you can get one at all!

Living on the hook is another matter. Still, while on the hook, you will need access to things ranging from groceries to yards, which means being in a fairly close proximity to a 'city', which means once again, you are pulling a ball or a marina. 

The no-seeums are the killers in Florida. They can fit through regular mosquito netting. Bug spray can fix this, but we baically wore it 24-7 when outside. The exception is the winter when the bugs basically dissapear (well, more or less). The winter is awesome down there, but it is very crowded and you may have trouble pulling a ball or a slip.

Sounds like I am painting a bad picture of Florida, but I do not mean to. FL is great - with some exceptions. That is where we are going to base out of again, so I would not return if it were not nice. It has its nuiances, cost being one of them, but the tradeoffs are great wildlife, really being into the environment, great places to sail and anchor, and the gateway to the Bahamas and everything else. Go for it. You will enjoy it. Just take the checkbook and bug spray.

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot one of your questions: I sure would not want to be in FL without Air conditioning. This is especailly true during the rainstorms which occur everyday in the summer - and you have to close up the boat.

- CD


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

If your living aboard and off to work each day from a marina, then I'd say the AC is essential. If your cruising and on the hook, you can probably get by without it. The gnats (no-se-ums), mosquitos, or yellow flies are localized and seasonal problems that are not an issue in vast areas and in no way exclusive to Florida. Ants and unusually large roaches can be a nuisance, but they can be controlled, especially if you treat your dock lines or you're on the hook. I don't think Florida would present anything that you could not adapt to,- we've been living aboard and cruising in Florida since 1972. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

xsboats said:


> You guys are all wimps.When did you all start sailing! Questions about air conditioning are for p*****! Get real,you want to sail to Florida and are worried about air conditioning as opposed to the weather, the Gulf Stream ,etc... Why don't we whine about how much we have to spend to heat our boats at the South Pole! We are all sailors, right? Let's just deal with it! No wonder others think what they do of us when we sail their countries.At the risk of being banned from this website, I think we need to grow a pair and trim the jib!


I am wondering if you live on your boat in St. Augustine? If so are you living on the hook, or tied to the dock? As CF typed the dock, and the hook are 2 differnt things. I lived on the hook in Miami in August with no A/C, no problem. We sailed to GCS's, and within 24 hours put in an A/C unit. It wasn't the heat as much as the bugs.

Or is it you do lovely day sails, and go home to an air conditioned house, or apartment. The original poster was asking about living here, and not about how to get here. 2 different topics IMHO. ........*i2f*


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

xsboats said:


> You guys are all wimps.When did you all start sailing! Questions about air conditioning are for P******! Get real,you want to sail to Florida and are worried about air conditioning as opposed to the weather, the Gulf Stream ,etc... Why don't we whine about how much we have to spend to heat our boats at the South Pole! We are all sailors, right? Let's just deal with it! No wonder others think what they do of us when we sail their countries.At the risk of being banned from this website, I think we need to grow a pair and trim the jib!


Excuse me? WHat's your problem? Hey, if you want to live aboard and cruise without creature comforts, whether it be ac or propane or a shower, go ahead. Just raise the brown flag of BS so I can anchor upwind... generator running and AC going.

I cruise and sail in comfort because I can. I suggest the same for anyone else that can and wants to. I do not begrudge those that want to do it minimalist, nor do I begrudge those that have to have cable tv and a dishwasher. To each their own and whatever makes you happy. But I will also say this: I raise kids and have lived aboard with my kids and wife on the boat. I made it a comfortable, enjoyable experience and they want to do it again. My parents visited us and really enjoyed it so much that they too now have bought their boat and are going to go with us.

Put anyone on the HMS Bounty and they have a funny way of never wanting to have anything to do with sailing again.

- CD


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

It's frickin' hot.


----------



## gonesailin40 (Sep 6, 2007)

Why would state income tax be an issue if you are finished working? 

A/C is a must if you are living aboard,unless you think you deserve to suffer.

I live in northwest Florida and you can live aboard at a marina for 10.50 per foot with a 12 month lease.


----------



## Fareast (Nov 15, 2006)

We came from CT, arrived in April of this year. We liveaboard and love it... However, for the summer months an AC would be advised. We have not found the bugs to be real bad, not nearly as bad as GA and SC, but the no-seeums can be trying at times. But without a doubt we love it.


----------



## xsboats (Oct 2, 2007)

I would like to clear the air. The potty mouthed post was made by someone who should not have even been on my computer. They thought they were being funny.I deleted the post when I saw it. My apologies to anyone who was offended by it. The post does not reflect my opinions nor my way of expressing my views, Scott


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Did you shoot that person? I was thinking what an A$$.......LOL......*i2f*


----------



## xsboats (Oct 2, 2007)

No, I've no weapons aboard except my foot. I allow several "friends" to use my computer on board to check e-mails and search for boat parts. One of them brought someone aboard that I was not aware of until later. My password to log on to Sailnet is entered automatically by my computer . That has been changed ! We moved back into our house during the last months of my wife's pregnancy to eliminate the long dinghy ride to shore .For the record, I have two air-conditioners aboard which also provide me with about 15 gallons of water daily when run.They are free standing units with a hot-air discharge vent hose which runs out through a dorade. The condensate runs through a line into a filter and then into my water tanks.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

xsboats said:


> No, I've no weapons aboard except my foot. I allow several "friends" to use my computer on board to check e-mails and search for boat parts. One of them brought someone aboard that I was not aware of until later. My password to log on to Sailnet is entered automatically by my computer . That has been changed ! We moved back into our house during the last months of my wife's pregnancy to eliminate the long dinghy ride to shore .For the record, I have two air-conditioners aboard which also provide me with about 15 gallons of water daily when run.They are free standing units with a hot-air discharge vent hose which runs out through a dorade. The condensate runs through a line into a filter and then into my water tanks.


I looked up your profile before responding and your previous posts. I thought to myself, "This is VERY out of charachter for this member". It seemed you had a young child aboard, etc and your post really did not make sense to me from someone who actually has been there and done that.

Thank you for your explanation. That makes me feel considerably better.

- CD


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I too had to look up the profile, and when I saw that picture. It just didn't fit, and that's why my first reply was semi civil.....hahahahahahaha....I like the idea of reusing the condensation........*i2f*


----------



## Undine (Jan 26, 2008)

I would be wary of using the condensate water. There are a few "bugs" which can live in it, specifically Legionnaire's Disease.


----------



## jrodri1981 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have been living aboard for a year, working each day, have ac. 
I enjoy every day, minimal bugs, needs ac, otherwise wonderful place to sail


----------



## inshallamiami (Jan 2, 2004)

We've lived aboard in fort lauderdale for about 2 years (waaaay too long!) I have found that it's easier to find liveaboard slips now than a few years ago, I guess due to the economy. Anchoring out, however, has become much more difficult.

Not many no seeums here, but we have been plagued, on and off, with roaches (which we never had when we were cruising and on the hook.) We have also had to deal with rats *ugh*

But the lizards are cute as hell, there are lots of birds, and there are many amazing flowers and plants, including one flowering bush that smells absolutely amazing, i wish i knew what it was.

The best part is the ocean, which is out there, calling.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

O'Neills marina in St. Pete charges $10 a foot plus $50 for live aboard. Does anybody know of the same rates in North or South Carolina or Georgia? If so, I am interested.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

gonesailin40 said:


> Why would state income tax be an issue if you are finished working?


Good question. I'm concerned because I'll be living off the interest on my CDs which is taxable income. Thanks for all the replies so far folks. I think I may have to make a visit to see this for myself. Daily lightning storms, lizards & cockroaches ON THE BOAT, "frickin' HOT" and "windshield de-bugging stations along with the hurricanes which I already knew about. Yikes!

Mike


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

MikeinLA said:


> G Daily lightning storms, lizards & cockroaches ON THE BOAT, "frickin' HOT" and "windshield de-bugging stations along with the hurricanes which I already knew about. Yikes!
> 
> Mike


Yep, it is dangerous to live here.

Better stay away.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

*Before you visit, read Carl Hiassen's stuff*

He is/was a long time highly respected reporter for the Miami Herald, which is a similarly well-respected newspaper. Over the years he has written a number of very fun "florida novels" that should be available in paperback from most library systems.

You'll reaed one, or two, and say ah, this guy is nuts, where does he go making up this farce?

And then you'll come to learn, it is all based on things he has seen and reported over the years. Whatever you do in Florida, don't drink the water, there might be something in it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

MikeinLA said:


> I understand the humidity since I grew up in Ohio.........


Wouldn't want to insult anyone Mike, but that's sort of like saying you know all about war since you read a book about it.
May want to actually experience that sort of heat and humidity before making some final decisions.

Mississippi gulf coast has similar problems, but not as severe.

I have traveled to 49 states, and I'll be darned if I can think of a single marina I would want to live in - at least on a sailboat. Sailboats make poor condominiums. But they sure are handy when the time comes to migrate.


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

MikeinLA------ from what i understand, FL does not have an income tax, but it does have an intangibles tax ---dividends, capital gains, interest, etc. you people who live in FL---what does this cover?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

bill-
FL Dept Rev - Intangible Personal Property Tax
You've got outdated information. Florida has low low taxes because it offers low low services, quit simply. You get what you pay for, although there are some surprises like outstanding library systems in the same place as embarassing school systems. And, the school busses (which are after all ten feet tall, ten feet wide, and forty feet long, painted chrome yellow) are all marked with white strobe lights on the roof just to make sure you can see them. (On the Gold Coast, at least.)
Florida is also the state where, last year, a man was stopped on the Florida Turnpike at a toll booth, because he had another man IMPALED through the passenger side of his windshield, and he was totally unaware of this. 
I suppose you could say Florida is just like Minnesota: A unique state.

State of Florida.com - Florida Residency Guide
Encouragement for immigrants!


----------



## huguley3 (May 7, 2007)

hellosailor said:


> bill-
> I suppose you could say Florida is just like Minnesota: A unique state.


Hey now I just moved to Florida from Minnesota and I... Errrm wait your right. 

The heat really is the worst part of Florida. The people I have met have been about as nice as anyone. Very few people seem to actually be from Florida though. Everyone is from someplace else.

One of the funniest things I see is people walking around in those big fuzzy winter boots in december/january when its 75 or 80 degrees.

There are some bargains to be found on marinas. We are at the new Sunset Bay marina in Stuart and it is really nice. Also almost half the price of anywhere else at $8/foot. Its a bit inland from the ICW but for that price I am willing to cope.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

MikeinLA said:


> Good question. I'm concerned because I'll be living off the interest on my CDs which is taxable income. Thanks for all the replies so far folks. I think I may have to make a visit to see this for myself. Daily lightning storms, lizards & cockroaches ON THE BOAT, "frickin' HOT" and "windshield de-bugging stations along with the hurricanes which I already knew about. Yikes!
> 
> Mike


It is a beautiful area. It has many beautiful places to go. If your only interest is living aboard somewhere cheap, go to Texas. It is cheaper in every respect I believe and has no state income tax. However, if your interest is getting out and seeing beautiful places too, go to Florida. But don't go there because it is cheap. I certainly do not see that as one of its appeals.

- CD


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

When you talk about the cost of a slip (eg. $10 per foot), what unit of time are you talking about? Week/month/year/season? Just curious.


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

That must be $10 per foot per month.


----------



## YodaMouse (Sep 1, 2008)

I moved to Florida on November 3rd, 2003 after having lived in the semi-desert areas north of Los Angeles for over 15 years. My first impression, which still holds, was that Florida is one of the most humid states I've been to.

And while I find the humidity awful, I've managed to work as a framer for several years, installing trusses in the summer months with out any problem. (Yes folks, during July and August.) I've gone and cramped up a couple of times while working with the tar paper, once I collapsed like a marionette, but after about a year of doing it I managed to get to the point where it didn't bother me that much. Unless you have health problems there should be no reason why you wouldn't get used to it. Comfort wise, I would say that for me snow is far worse than the humid heat. When sweating, you can always do a back flip off the stern. I mean that's why we live on boats, right?

As far as bugs are concerned, they don't seem to be any worse than what you would find in any temperate, subtropical climate. It is worth mentioning that the love bugs are NOT quite as big of a nuisance as they are portrayed. Every year there are a few weeks of mating season when they swarm everywhere and they're gone for about 12 months. I suspect their reputation stems largely from their acidic body chemistry which causes car paint to pock and etch in ugly gray splotches when the bugs are impaled on the grille and hood. I think the BMW drivers have more of a concern about that than I do with my 15 year old jeepzilla.

So yeah, Florida IS hot and sticky and infested with creepy crawlies. But it also has unmatched beauty and it's worth trying out--especially if you can afford to move on in the case that you don't like it.

Just my two cents...


----------



## Martinini (Jun 18, 2008)

Think about Mississippi, Alabama coast where it's still reasonable to stay at a marina. Than you can cruise to Florida or Carribe in a reasonable amount of time. I am in a 36' boat and pay $336 per month including electric, water and internet!


----------



## kootenay (Sep 7, 2009)

So I guess the 80 bucks per month for a slip at our local lake is cheap as is the 35 buck winter hard store.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

The best thing about Floriduh is...............the *BAHAMAS*, and there's no getting around that. They can satisfy the thirst for seeing the South Pacific for quite awhile........*i2f*


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

imagine2frolic said:


> The best thing about Floriduh is...............the *BAHAMAS*, and there's no getting around that. They can satisfy the thirst for seeing the South Pacific for quite awhile........*i2f*


That is my primary interest as well. Maybe I should start a new thread, but is Bahamas island hopping a year 'round deal? Being on the left coast, I don't know much about the weather patterns there and have come to believe that summers are stormy, but winters are ideal. I have been thinking of Florida for the "off" season, but maybe there is no "off" season.

Mike


----------



## huguley3 (May 7, 2007)

saildork said:


> When you talk about the cost of a slip (eg. $10 per foot), what unit of time are you talking about? Week/month/year/season? Just curious.


I have heard it every which way. I heard someone talking about $1/foot for a place in lauderdale but it turned out to be the daily rate. Same for places in the Bahamas they seem to only have a daily rate. I guess you have to go and haggle with them for monthly or yearly.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

thesnort said:


> That must be $10 per foot per month.


Yes


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

huguley3 said:


> I have heard it every which way. I heard someone talking about $1/foot for a place in lauderdale but it turned out to be the daily rate. Same for places in the Bahamas they seem to only have a daily rate. I guess you have to go and haggle with them for monthly or yearly.


True, in general, when not specifying the time frame, it is generally considered per moth.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Dollar a foot in Fort Liquordale? Sounds like the "dinner rate". (G)

Last heard, a year or two ago, there are 55,000 registered boats and 35,000 docks, slips, and moorings for them to share on Florida's Gold Coast. Leaving 20,000 that have to be trailered, or outbid the next guy. Not that there aren't bargains..."No fishing boats" (NFB), "No Liveaboards" (NLB), "only three miles from inlet" (with a 3 knot no-wake path to get there)...

But, there's lots of sun and water.


----------



## 26bombayexpress (Sep 27, 2009)

in fort myers dockage is $9 a ft and some place $6 not too bad on the bugs for that you need to go to Goodland lots of bugs and big one at that. I live aboard no A/C heck I dont even have a fridge, I do just fine fan at night , I just dont care to much for A/C . If you cant stand the heat stay out of kitchen, lighten is great as long as it dont hit your boat . being on the river is nice about 20 miles from the gulf, My boat is a c/b so I dont mind the shallow water as long as i get 2 .5 ft I am good most part of the river is around 5ft to 25 ft and all marked will most I am from cailf and I love sailing in Fla


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

yes it is so hot in the summer
great fishin'
watch out for the endless sandshoals
can be flat & boring
more felons in Florida than most states so be careful
economy is super tough right now so there are deals to be had, but few jobs

best of luck
ps- nice to see the poster above & such a positive view on life, well done
my kind of lad

cheers

-JD


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> True, in general, when not specifying the time frame, it is generally considered per moth.


they're selling moths for $10 each??????????????


----------



## motion300 (Feb 12, 2009)

hellosailor said:


> Dollar a foot in Fort Liquordale? Sounds like the "dinner rate". (G)
> 
> Last heard, a year or two ago, there are 55,000 registered boats and 35,000 docks, slips, and moorings for them to share on Florida's Gold Coast. Leaving 20,000 that have to be trailered, or outbid the next guy. Not that there aren't bargains..."No fishing boats" (NFB), "No Liveaboards" (NLB), "only three miles from inlet" (with a 3 knot no-wake path to get there)...
> 
> But, there's lots of sun and water.


I would bet many of those boats are on trailers, I have lived aboard in hollywood fl for the last 2 winters and have had no problem finding a slip .65 a ft per day


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

That translates into what, $600/month for a 30'er? In a private or commercial slip? How far away from open water or the IC?


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

It can be year around in the Bahamas. I myself would prefer to be somewhere else though during hurricane season. You can always do your summer sailing in the Bahamas close to Floriduh, and get out if BAD weather is coming........*i2f*


----------



## motion300 (Feb 12, 2009)

hellosailor said:


> That translates into what, $600/month for a 30'er? In a private or commercial slip? How far away from open water or the IC?


 I believe it was $700 for a 34', city owned marina, nice place with security and laundry It is right on the icw 2miles from port everglades and the ocean


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

xort said:


> they're selling moths for $10 each??????????????


Yes, but from what I've read so far, they're really *BIG* moths, so there is that.

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The dockage costs being posted are somewhat innacurate. Sure, you can pay top dollar @ big name or city/municipal marinas, or look in local marine oriented periodicals such as Waterfront News for liveaboard dockage. There are still a number of reasonably priced, LEGAL liveaboard locations (at least in Fort Lauderdale) that are more family/long-term resident oriented, and can accomodate boats to almost 60'. I wouldn't suggest going behind a private residence- sooner or later the neighbors will get upset with the "nuisance" & turn the problem into code enforcement.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"There are still a number of reasonably priced, LEGAL liveaboard locations "
and the more accurate cost of those would be in the range of.... ?


----------



## motion300 (Feb 12, 2009)

hellosailor said:


> That translates into what, $600/month for a 30'er? In a private or commercial slip? How far away from open water or the IC?


That is hollywood city marina on northlake on the ICW 5mi from the port everglades and the inlet Oh +tax which could be $30 I paid $710-$730 for a 34'


----------



## lans0012 (Jul 16, 2008)

*West Coast Florida*

Tampa bay rates go for about $400-500 for a 35' slip. If you live aboard there is usually an additional fee of 150-400/month depending on the marina. My dock neighbor lives aboard and doesn't have AC. Everyone thinks he's nuts...the summer is stupid hot every day all day long all night long, especially inside a boat. He says he doesn't like ac and that he loves the heat. I see him sleeping like a baby in his boat on 90+ degree and 90% humidity days with the fan on... so there you go. Other than that the summer sailing around here is not very good because it's either blowing 5kts or blowing and raining like crazy. The winter sailing is the best though with consistent winds and predictable weather. Tons of places to cruise in SW florida...Dry Tortugas anyone???

St. Petersburg is a vibrant downtown on tampa bay with two huge marinas, lots of sailing/sailors where you should be able to find a job and a tiki bar...good public transport. Farmers market every saturday next to the marina too.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"on the ICW 5mi from the port everglades"
Some of us Yankees have trouble understand why we'd have to motor at no-wake or near-no-wake speeds for a whole hour every time we loosed the lines before we could raise sail. 
I can appreciate the ICW as a good way to barhop without getting lost...but it lacks something for sailing.


----------



## motion300 (Feb 12, 2009)

hellosailor said:


> "on the ICW 5mi from the port everglades"
> Some of us Yankees have trouble understand why we'd have to motor at no-wake or near-no-wake speeds for a whole hour every time we loosed the lines before we could raise sail.
> I can appreciate the ICW as a good way to barhop without getting lost...but it lacks something for sailing.


I understand that but how are the winters there?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*liveaboard*

I hope to have a liveaboad craft in the future. I purchased a dockage lot which is basicly some land for parking and a dock. It is just off the gulf and it is a neat area with waterfront bars and restaurants etc. I can supply it with power and water and will not have to be at teh whims of a marina. Best part is that I can put 2 boats there. If someone would like to rental a large medium draft slips just north of tampa let me know.

ray
gulfboating at hotmail.com


----------



## sailmaven (Dec 3, 2009)

*Huricanes?*

what do you do in huricane season?


----------



## kelldog (Nov 12, 2009)

*Options for Liveaboard in FL.*

Greetings all;
I too am looking at making a move from CA to Florida. I grew up in Savannah/Charleston and have been in CA for the last 30 yrs. I did not get into sailing until about 15 yrs ago. I wish i would have explored that when i was younger and back there. Probbly would have wound up in Florida years ago.  
I am considering 3 areas to move to; St. Petersburg, Port Charlotte, or Ft Myers. The further south the better. Bring on the HEAT! I like it. of course humidity can be uncomfortable but a fan or AC would help me with that. 
So my question is of these areas; which would be better for a mooring or maybe anchoring. Mooring first--rough idea of cost? Don't plan on living aboard permantly. Maybe just the first month or 2 until I settled in. 
I will need to work. 
My boat is a 30ft Cross Trimaran with 3.5 ft draft-centerboard up. I have lived on a few boats and on this one for a few years so I am used to it.

Thanks in advance for your comments/thoughts.

Kelly.


----------



## carpediem1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Kelidog:
I can only speak to Charlotte Harbor. It is a great place to live and sail with several very active sailing/cruising/racing clubs (Sail mag listed it among the top 10 areas in the US). Money mag picked Punta Gorda twice as the number one place to live/retire. We currently have a new (after Hurricane Charley) marina at Fishermans village (Last years winner of Marina od the Year) which has live aboards. We have great sailing conditions on protected waters *but* few anchorages. The city has approved a mooring field (2 in fact but the highway bridge makes one accessible for small sailboats only) but building has not started. WE looked into the "dream" of living aboard but found it more practical to own a canal home where we can keep our boat. It has been so successful of an idea that 14 friends from our old marina in Carlyle lake Il have followed us down here. 
Love bug season last 2 weeks twice a year and around urban areas the city controls the the mosquitos fairly effectively. 
Someone posted about long motoring on the ICW. We live 50 minutes from the enterence at Ponce PArk and the open water to sail. I hardly notice it anymore and my engine and batteries have never been in better shape. Also speed can be restricted due to Manatee zones.
We love it here and will be jumping off to the Bahamas in 2011. In the meantime it's and overnight sail to the Keys and the Tortugas. It's never boring. Boats on the West Coast of Florida should draw 4 ft and no more than 5.


----------



## kelldog (Nov 12, 2009)

Carpediem1;
Thank you for the reply. With my centerboard raised up abit I would draw between 3 and 4 feet. My mast is 40ft roughly. (36ft on deck) I can raise and lower it. 

Kelly.


----------



## Mechsmith (Jun 7, 2009)

Marathon FL, Boot Key Harbor on the hook with or without dinghy. Mooring balls are available with a pretty long wait. There is a water taxi service. Pumpout service. A really boating friendly town.

My next reccomendation is Fort Myers. Mooring field, no taxi service. Anchoring is allowed in most of the river. (City Marina) Lots of interesting places within a days sail or motor. The Okeechobee Waterway is a pretty good hurricane hole for the most part.

Even only a couple hundred feet off shore I never wanted AC. Do make sure that you will be safe in thunderstorms. There are a lot of them in the summertime.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

To sum up what most of us here has said plus my own personal observations on live aboard in FL. 
Location Location Location. 
1. Marina's - great for security, fellow sailors to have friends with and help out with boat projects. 
A. East coast - pricey, but I have a multi million dollar view of Downtown Miami. I won't trade it for anything. Since I don't pay income tax nor real estate tax I believe it is a bargain. The Miami/Fort Lauderdale area gives you access to great cruising grounds, fishing and scuba diving places: Keys and the Bahamas. And this is year long. Air Conditioning is a must as well as bug screens. Second is a 3/4-full boat tarp to help keep the sun off the deck. I made mine for 150 dollars using sunbrella I bought off of Ebay. 
I looked at living off of someones backyard or Hotel. Not for me. Privacy from the owners of the house, plus you lose the convenience of washer/dryers and restrooms a marina offers. Furthermore, security can be an issue. The other thing is distance to go sailing can take up to an hour each trip just to raise sails due to distance and bridges. 
B. West Coast - Great places to sail and live. Dock spaces are cheaper. I think the sail community is 100% better on the west coast vs the east coast. Not sure why that is, just is. Most marinas on the east coast are about 80-90% power boaters vs 50-60% on the west coast. 
C. Hurricane Plan - Have to have one. The biggest negative. This can get expensive very fast. Average cost for haul-out and tie down $1000-$1500. This is if you can find a yard to haul out. Most insurances will cover half the cost. If you can find a hidey-hole up a river that is great. You still have to have the ground tackle and docklines to ride out a storm. This alone can cost up to $1500-$2000. We are talking about buying cordage buy the spool to run line to the shore, great snubbers for each dockline and anchors. One idea that some folks at my marina considered is sinking a mooring anchor in a bay, mark the position to use during a hurricane. If done with 4 or more anchors the dive company gives a great discount in placing them down. Don't attach the mooring lines until needed. Average depth in most areas on the east coast is 7-10"
D. Other negatives - Summer bugs, daily thunderstorms and rain showers. The no-see ums, mosquitoes and other pest can be a problem during sunrise and sunsets especially when the wind dies. Bug screens, centrella candles, full cockpit enclosures, and bug spray helps. 
Thunderstorms. Have to have a plan. I got hit twice this year with minimal damage: battery charger, and fans as my only causality. I won't get into the whether to fully bond or not. I am not fully bonded nor do I have static wick on top of my mast. Those that do when I got hit took a greater lost than me. Enough said. I do keep all of my handheld in the microwave or oven. When a storm threatens, I disconnect everything off the boat and turn all the power off. I was on the boat the first time I got hit. Scary is all I can say. Two bottles of wine later I was still shaking. 
E. Bottom line is what your lifestyle, job and sailing area you are looking for. Like most places you can be a hermit to full blown party animal. For most of us your job will dictate the area and the placement of the boat based on your lifestyle.


----------



## kelldog (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello again 
Well, since I last posted about relocating to Florida some things have changed. I sold my 30ft Trimaran and am buying a 41ft Trimaran with a 24ft beam. Mast height is roughly 55 feet from waterline. 
I am leaning now towards relocating to the FT. Lauderdale area so I would like to get info on mooring or long term anchoring spots in the area. Up to one hour driving time to get to boat would be ok. 
Any ideas would be most helpful. I will probably leave boat in Cali for a period of time and just rent a place for awhile until I get things sorted.
Kelly.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Kelly, if you moe somewhat north of FLL you might find mooring at the Vero Beach municipal marina. Further south than that--it's gonna cost you dearly as you get into the Gold Coast.

Down by Miami, I think the Dinner Key mooring area just opened up a new section, but long term anchoring...That's a political hot button in Florida and I doubt you'll find it possible there.

And speaking of which, a tri with a 24' beam probably will have to be $ailed from Cali to FLL via the Panama Canal. Unless you're looking forward to that trip and have the resources to take it, you might want to hold off and buy the new boat after you move.


----------



## kelldog (Nov 12, 2009)

Hellosailor;
Yes I am considering the logistics of sailing over and throught the canal. Certainly would be a lifetime adventure and I would have to bring the boat up to a good standard for that I know. I have sailed some of the channel islands on the boat but that is nothing to compare. Still it is in very good condition and would not take all that much to make her ready...except time and money... both of which are in short supply 
As you mentioned; it may be better or easier to find a boat in Florida. The issue is I would want a Trimaran  I have seen some deals in Fl so I know it is possible to find one. I am 90% sure of my move. One foot is already there...will spend the next 2 months firming things up.

Kelly.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Hellosailer is correct about the new section at Dinner Key - its very large and with a lot of shoreside conveniences. It's also very exposed to winds from the (south?) so could be uncomfortable in those conditions.

Vero Beach is extremely sheltered and extremely boater-friendly. There is a rule (I'm not sure how stringently enforced) that you can't leave your boat more than a couple of nights - kinda like having a curfew.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

kelldog said:


> ......... Mast height is roughly 55 feet from waterline.
> I am leaning now towards relocating to the FT. Lauderdale area so I would like to get info.................Kelly.


Your best price for a slip in Lauderdale is likely Marina Bay Resort, but it is up the New River beyond a 55' mean high water fixed bridge. So, you'll need something definitive about that "roughly 55". Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------

